

Open Data and Crowd Sourcing meeting to fight against crime - vlamanna
https://app.snitches.co/#map/37.813860872971254/-122.33564474804689/12

======
peets
It would be nice to have some numbers / a scale on the map to interpret what
red means. Seattle has twice as much crime reported as Boston, yet Boston
looks redder.

~~~
vlamanna
Thanks for the feedback, this is definitely something we will be improving in
the near future.

------
posabsolute
Nice use of open data, I can see this very handy when you are looking for an
apartment or a house. The baltimore crime map is also very interesting.

~~~
vlamanna
Thanks, it can also be used when travelling to make sure you only visit safe
neighborhoods.

------
jstoiko
UI is nice & clean although I did not understand right away what the service
did. Maybe a tag line would help.

~~~
vlamanna
I've been thinking about it, do you think a welcome screen could help?

~~~
jstoiko
Not if you land on the map like I did.

~~~
vlamanna
You actually have a pretty good point, I'll have to think about this to find a
nice way to fix that. I'm sure you are not the only one to feel this way.

------
Mikechaos
How did you find all the open data and is there cities that you couldn't do
because of that?

The rendering is really nice!

~~~
vlamanna
The open data is coming from the cities that are open sourcing it. For now
it's very limited I found. UK on the flip side was pretty impressive, the
government is providing a feed for the whole country all in one place.

